# Judge 5yr old Mare



## TheRoundPen (Mar 15, 2012)

This is my 5yr old mare. I know these pictures aren't the best for judging, but pick her apart. She also has gone through a growth spurt since these pictures were taken. I'm going to check and see if I have any recent pictures of her.

Also, what discipline do you think she would do good in? I would love to do some jumping with her eventually, but that is a little ways down the road.


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

Steep crop, but with that, she might have an easier time getting her hind end down and under. She has a nice hip, shoulder, neck, and she looks thick in bone.

I can she her doing well as a reiner.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Good shoulder on her
Nice short back
Steep slope to her croup but otherwise well formed hindquarters
Possibly a tad sickle-hocked but not to an extreem degree


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I like everything about her. Her balance is very good, bone is appropriate for her size, not as downhill as many qh 's are, just a darn nice looking mare. She could easily be a real nice little jumper or whatever you like.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

She's beautiful. I don't think I can add much more than has been said...
I love her balance and bone. Short pasterns, short cannons, short back, good shoulder.... I can't really say anything about her back legs from these photos, but I'm guessing she's a bit sickle hocked. Over all, I love her- she looks like a sturdy, athletic little mare. Not to mention that color- love it! The very first thing that came to mind when I saw her was reining or cutting. I think the best way to decide what she could do is by looking at her movement...


----------



## TheRoundPen (Mar 15, 2012)

Thank you guys. I'll have to take new pictures of her, with her growth spurt her withers caught up more to her hindquarters. I'll have to post pictures of her moving too  I appreciate all the stuff.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

Both of her hocks looked capped...that concerns me a little.


----------



## TheRoundPen (Mar 15, 2012)

I've never really researched capped hocks before. It does look like she could have it according to these pictures. What's strange is no one has ever mentioned it before... even breeders/vets have looked her and said she's nice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

her hocks do indeed look capped. And if there is no lameness than its nothing more than to keep an eye on. If you haven't had her for long than its hard telling if she is prone to reinjurying her hocks. Again, I'd just keep an eye out for back end lameness and call a vet if any shows up. I'm not sure what treatment involves but I know that immeadiate treatment is nessicary. And about vets and breeders not mentioning anything about it, I can think of two reasons they might not say something. One being the fact that it doesn't bother her and they believe its more of a cosmetic flaw. Some vets wont bother with something that doesn't cause problems (kind of a "don't fix what isn't broken" type thing) and the other possible reason is they might have thought you knew already. I've missed details about horses before and had people assume that I knew that the horse had an old bone chip (just an example) Again this is found more commonly with an old issue that really isn't an issue anymore. 

I'd say just be careful and keep an eye on those hocks. Other than that I like her and can't wait to see new pictures.


----------



## TheRoundPen (Mar 15, 2012)

I've had her for four years.. so its something that she probably had happen with me. She has never had any problems with soundness, but I will definitely keep an eye on it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheRoundPen (Mar 15, 2012)

*New Pictures*

Here are some new pictures. It was even harder getting her to stand.



















And a few of her moving:


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Is she cowey? I'm thinking she would make a lovely reiner, and it wouldn't hurt to see how she likes cows.


----------



## TheRoundPen (Mar 15, 2012)

We haven't really tried her on cows. None in the area to really try  But we want to. And thanks!


----------

